# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Teachers & Professors >  Biggest Printer for $2k -- Science Education

## noname2020x

Hello all!

My school has technology money to spend and I'm excited to spend it!  :Big Grin: 

I have tons of project ideas floating around in my head. (e.g. having students build rockets etc.)


My question is, what is the most reliable, enclosed, (so I can leave it to print in the school over night) and easy to use printer for ~$2k (preferably less) 

Thanks!

----------


## curious aardvark

well you'll most likely have to build your own enclosure - large enclosed printers don't sell for under $2000 :-)

But large printer kits are well cheap :-)

here's two to peruse: tevo little monster: https://www.tevousa.com/products/tev...3d-printer-kit
Really nice bit of kit and some clever touches. 
he3d H500 - http://www.reprapmall.com/index.php?...product_id=180

Different types of printer. 
Me, personally I'm a total delta convert so I'd go for the little monster. 
Plus all the electronics and motors are on top, so you could probably enclose the build volume fairly easily. 
Also deltas are very easy to build and trouble shoot. 

And at $950 - you could buy 2 :-)

What's better than one giant 3d printer - 2 giant 3d printers :-)

----------


## noname2020x

Thanks!!!

I'm looking at a bunch of options but will most certainly keep this in mind.

----------

